# Any Summa Cutter Users Here?



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

I'm looking for experience & reviews on Summa cutters.

I've found it easy to get info about Roland and Graphtec cutters, but not Summa. However, I've found quite a few threads where people have recommended Summa (along with Roland and Graphtec), but did not seem to use Summa products themselves.

Are there any Summa cutter users here that can give solid feedback on their products & company? 

Thanks...


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Suma cutters are supposed to be some of the best out there , but are used mainly by sandcarvers. Check out the sandcarving/sandblasting yahoo groups and also the signmakers groups. I know the sandcarvers have to cut through heavy rubber masks all of the time and they swear by them. I've been checking them out also.
sandcarving : Sandcarving

Jim
Embellishments in Thread


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks Jim, will visit the link you posted!

Any others have experience with Summas?

AB


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

dont know about summa and sand blasting....how does that work with cutters?????

anyway to answer Ms Blue...digital art solutions are graphic folks who are also dealers in Summa vinyl cutters...the link to them is:
Hardware for Sign Makers, Embroiders, Screen Printers, Engravers, and More...


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi I do sandblasting all the time, its a mask you cut and put on the glass or what ever media you are working with to cover the parts you don't want to blast, I cut it with my copam but you have to have a cutter with a lot of down presure to do this. Thats about it.

R.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

okay Roger...I am going to come to your place and watch this!!!...interesting I think...but I guess you are cutting a mask on the cutter and then using an air compressor to shoot the sand??


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

I use a recirculating cabinet, it filters the sand so it can be re-used the machine is actually my next door neighbors, I have the cutter and he has the blaster that lets me use th machine, nice set up!!!!


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

plan b said:


> I use a recirculating cabinet, it filters the sand so it can be re-used the machine is actually my next door neighbors, I have the cutter and he has the blaster that lets me use th machine, nice set up!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is one of the things I am dreaming to do (is it the correct way of saying it?). 
Do you think I can do it with my GX-24? if so what kind of vinyl should I buy?
Thank you.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

We use the Razist 2034 blasting cabinet, the mugs are carved and the shot glasses are frosted, for frosted you can use almost any outdoor vinyl as you are not producing a high pressure blast for extended time, for carving you would use a heavy sand blasting mask it will absorb heat to avoid cracking, if you are interested in this I would suggest that you do alot of reading before you jump into this as its more involved than what you would think.

R.


----------



## cmyk (Dec 3, 2007)

marcelolopez said:


> That is one of the things I am dreaming to do (is it the correct way of saying it?).
> Do you think I can do it with my GX-24? if so what kind of vinyl should I buy?
> Thank you.


i use etching cream and vinyl mask and i get about the same result.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

On frosted glass you can get close to the same results but the frosting doesn't go that deep, on the carving it can not be reproduced in that manner as the carvings are deep, but yep thats one way of doing it.


----------



## cmyk (Dec 3, 2007)

you are right, on the ceramic mugs the results are poor, at least that was my experience, although i only tried once.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Well, it's good to know Summas are used for sand blasting. Not something I would be interested in, but that tip may help someone else doing it. 

Has anyone encountered major problems with any of the Summa units you've used? 

AB


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

The Idea is that the summa is used for heavy duty work then cutting vinyl films for garments will be a snap for this machine its a very heavy duty machine and will cut very intracate designs its a industry standard and has been tried and tested for many years, I have heard of no complaints about this cutter.

R.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Summa makes a first line product. My friend has one and it is top notch for sign production and or heatpress etc. I think more expensive than a Roland but a very good machine. I would be proud to own one for whatever needs arise. I think most of the plotters mentioned in previous posts will cut sand blast mask and a variety of different materials.


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

David,
Most will cut some of the heavier stuff but won't hold up. I know that roland and graphtec aren't very highly thought of in the sandcarving groups. The 600 grams of downforce are needed for the heavier masking materials. I think they have discontinued the model priced just above rolands. Unless you really need the extra cutting force, it would be overkill for most of us, but you are right, I hear nothing but good about them.

Jim


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

imeccentric said:


> David,
> Most will cut some of the heavier stuff but won't hold up. I know that roland and graphtec aren't very highly thought of in the sandcarving groups. The 600 grams of downforce are needed for the heavier masking materials. I think they have discontinued the model priced just above rolands. Unless you really need the extra cutting force, it would be overkill for most of us, but you are right, I hear nothing but good about them.
> 
> Jim


This is correct about certain discontinued Summa cutters if I'm on the same page with you. 

I was informed by Summa that the D75-R product they sell is an upgraded version of the D60SE, as the 60SE is no longer being built or sold.

I have come across a couple of reviews (somewhat) online about the D60 line as this one seems popular, but haven't found any for their newer line of cutters, like the D75-R or S75 series.

Does anyone use their newer cutters?

AB


----------



## trenceval (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi folks,

I buyed an Summa D60 with OPOS 2 weeks ago. I'll use it for vinyl and heat transfer materials only and my first results were brilliant (even compared to my older "China"-cutter).

The fascinating thing on this plotter is the absolute accuracy ... plotted today some tex with a cap height of 3,5 mm and it looks sharp so you could even recognise the serifs of the types.

I'am not very experienced with the OPOS feature by now, but will keep you updated when making my first steps on this! In case of any questions regarding the plotter, drop me a line!

Marcus


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

trenceval said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I buyed an Summa D60 with OPOS 2 weeks ago. I'll use it for vinyl and heat transfer materials only and my first results were brilliant (even compared to my older "China"-cutter).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Marcus! Where did you buy your Summa D60 from?

Do you have any pics of the cap work you did?

AB


----------



## trenceval (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi AdriaticBlue,

I buyed the Summa D60 via Ebay here in Germany. I will post a few pictures shortly, just have to get familiar with this forum-system, as I am a newbie to it.

kid regards

marcus


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Roger, where are you getting your sandblast material from, can you pm it to me, thanks
Sandy JO


----------



## BaBaBoey (Feb 4, 2009)

I've had a Summa D610 Pro for about 5 years and it's been great. Never had a problem. I've had friends with Rolands and some off brands that just don't seem built as nice or durable.


----------



## Jamey (Dec 22, 2008)

Summa S Class T(tangential)-Series are the ones you want for the thick stuff. My S Class D(drag)-Series will also cut sand mask well...but the true tangential (T-Series) is king for that. I would not want the tangential head unless I was cutting mostly thick stuff or had a D-Series next to it. The drag is much quieter. The best option would be to have *BOTH*!

Summa's are used for signs mostly...and they're the best. Unlimited Lifetime Support that is second to none to whoever owns the Summa no matter how many times it's sold. Built like tanks. They track and cut better than any Graphtec or Roland. Totally different league.


----------



## Mr R (May 1, 2009)

the summa cutters are the best I have a old D60 for about 9 yrs and not one problem I use that everyday for small stuff and as far as pritners i found Roland versacamm to be the work horse between these 2 machines and some imagination you would be unlimited.


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

marcelolopez said:


> That is one of the things I am dreaming to do (is it the correct way of saying it?).
> Do you think I can do it with my GX-24? if so what kind of vinyl should I buy?
> Thank you.


Marcelo,
You can cut sandblast with any cutter on the market. Your limitation will be the very thick stuff with some cutters. Summa is particularly good for the HartCo 500 sandmask. Your GX-24 can cut most if not all the available masks out there. It may have some trouble with the thickest monument grade stuff, in which case you may want to look at a GX Pro cutter instead of the GX-24.

-Dana


----------



## Jamey (Dec 22, 2008)

dcurtisroland said:


> Marcelo,
> Summa is particularly good for the HartCo 500 sandmask.


Summa is _*very good at everything*_. Again...totally different league.

But yeah...If you can't swing a Summa...a Roland GX Pro or Graphtec FC would be good for ya and also a couple notches above a GX24. Make no mistake though...a GX24 is a decent cutter for the money...as is a CE5000.


----------

